

DetroitCoin: Bitcoin is theNew Vehicle Currency; make Detroit into a BitcoinHub - Kinnard
http://blog.inbitbox.com/post/56450714292/detroitcoin-bitcoin-is-the-new-vehicle-currency-why

======
Kinnard
See the Rise of a Once Great City: Detroit’s History in Maps:
[http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/07/mapping-
detroit?mb...](http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2013/07/mapping-
detroit?mbid=social10135844)

------
aboos
fascinating read

